# lost one 16ft cat tube and oar frame



## billycrack (May 20, 2010)

if found will reward with custom frame build. lost on 550 north of durango


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

There are lots of lost items posted here, but this one sounds a little different and intriguing. Do you mind explaining?


----------



## billycrack (May 20, 2010)

tues night aug 14 about 930pm took off to go to town for got trailer was on truck and 2 cat tubes were on it with a sectioal oar frame sitting on it, no straps any were. by the time i notice 6miles trailer empty. when back found one tube. hbscvunfiuaen


----------



## billycrack (May 20, 2010)

now heading to chama with 18 foot cat tubes. talk later. oh and oar frame that fell of trailer42 inch between the tubes.blue oar locks.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Hope you get your stuff back Billycrack. You are so lucky your stuff didn't cause some one a major accident. Good move on the frame build reward. Folks, I've seen Bills frames and they are bomber. Made out of conduit and the welds are good. People all over the four corners are rolling on Bills stuff and have been for years.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Call whitewater west in GJ as they posted a found item on Facebook. Good luck


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Jake but that's a NRS 14 foot tube that they found. Bill's is a 16' x24" Jacks Plastics tube, blue. Poor bastard, that frame has only one trip on it, the Yampa in June. Hope the stuff shows up. Seriously, what the heck are you going to do with one tube??? Bill's on the Chama right now for a few days so I'm going to ride herd on this situation. Thanks all in advance for any help.


----------

